# Zodiacal DPD Diagnosis: Nervous Sensibilisation (Chiron), Ego Destruction (Pluto), and lack of Cardinal Fire (ARIES)



## Abraxas (Apr 23, 2011)

I have made a VERY interesting finding (in my view)

I have analyzed extended astrological chart drawings for 8 DPD sufferers, and found the following three correlations, the most important I believe being a lack of Cardinal Fire (Aries). I will write about this one last.

_Note: I realise that 8 charts is not statistically significant, but these are my preliminary findings. Please if you want to contribute to this "experiment" please post your birth date/location (including time), here: http://www.dpselfhel...9-dp-astrology/
For those who are skeptical about astrology, i think I wrote something there as well (for example, Moon phases affect womens menstrual cycles, and it is known that at full moon psychiatric ward patients go "madder", so you can see how planets have an effect on body and mind)_

Basically, what I found is: Starting with an overly excited and sensitive nervous system (Uranus opposition Chiron), Pluto enters transit and blatently destroys ego (Pluto quadrature Sun), and a resistance (stagnation) to build up self again due to lack of cardinal fire (Aries).

Charts:
surfinisfun (S)
Ubiquity (U)
Abraxas (A)
ResonantBlue ( B )
RaphusCalculus ( R )
Shapiro (Sh)
EllaTree (E)
Snowstorm (W) _* just added and fits perfectly with rest!_

*Chiron, Comet of Wounding and Healing & Uranus (God of the Sky)*
















All charts except ( B ) have a hard aspect (6/7 opposition, 1/7 quincunx) between Uranus & Chiron, creating a overly excited nervous system.

"Chiron opposite Uranus heightens the flow of energy through the body and in itself can create energy imbalances if not grounded properly"

"This opposition pits the planet of wounding and healing (Chiron) against the electrical planet of radical behavior and sudden change (Uranus) and often instills a high degree of energetic sensitivity. With the Chiron/Uranus opposition there is often an overabundance of electromagnetic energy that needs to be balanced in some ways"

"Uranus, being the ruler of electricity, also has an effect on the way our bodies manage the electrical charges of the nervous system. Many people going through the "Uranus Opposition" as we call it experience a flood of kundalini energy, known as the "kundalini opening," which can put stress on the nervous system and result in a high degree of anxiety."

Consider that Uranus is also a spiritual planet, so it may be the case that "images or content/energy from spiritual or Unconscious planes" was being perceived, and was actively shut down by DPD defense mechanism in order to protect ego-consciousness. That is, this intense content wounded the ego, it could not "digest it" appropiately.

Note that all charts except (U) have Uranus in Sagittarius. The centaur also being the symbol of Chiron. Sagittarius is a spiritual Master, it represents visions, expansion. Maybe we had a very enlarged vision of what life could be, and got wounded by its greatness. (A vision of an image of who we want or could potentially be, being drastically out of phase with who we are now, resulting in discontent and paralysis)

*PLUTO, Lord of Destruction*









In 5 of the charts, Pluto is in hard aspect with the Sun, 2 with the Moon, 1 with Mars. Plus many hard pluto aspects with Midheaven (our role in society), Ascendant (our outer personality), Orcus, and other planets. The only chart that has no hard aspects with pluto is (E) (1 out of









The Sun (S), (U), (A), ( B ), (W )
The Moon (R ), ( B )
Mars (Sh)

So, The Sun is the Center of Self, it represents our inner Self, our most genuine self, it is our energetic center, where all our radiancy comes forth. It basically represents our Selves, that which in DPD might be considered lost.

Pluto (Hades, Lord of the Underworld) is a trans-personal planet, and one of destruction. Its a planet of obsessions, extremity and disintegrative overhauling.
"It is reflective of _*death-like processes*_ where a person undergoes a very difficult, _no holds barred_ change process, with the destination being a radical overhaul of the personality. This makes us deal with our worst fears and everything we have avoided dealing with as a result of these." (http://www.astrologyindepth.com/Pluto).
This is very enlarged by the fact that 6 out of 7 charts (all except Sh) have pluto in Scorpio! Pluto is the ruler of Scorpio, so when placed there, its powers are exhalted. Scorpio is all about that which is beyond reality, regeneration, destruction, death, the sublime, metaphysics, spirituality.

So basically you have the most ruthless of destroyers "playing against" "you". Whenever in your chart pluto entered in a powerful transit, its opposition or quadrature to the Sun may have resulted in major personality destruction.

The same could apply for the Moon (the seat of deep emotions, the sense of belonging, our roots, our past, our memories, etc)
and Mars (our way of "imposing" ourselves in the world. Ruled by Aries)..

"People born under a challenging aspect between the Sun and Pluto are prone to inner tension and negative, self-destructive behavior. When things are going well, they suffer from fears that something will come along to change that. Their thought patterns can be negative, and if not kept in check, they can seriously undermine their happiness. Constantly worrying that the rug will be pulled from under their feet can easily become a self-fulfilling prophecy. Sun-Pluto have tremendous power and strength--when they learn to accept and use that strength, instead of fear it, they are some of the most effective, insightful, helpful, and healing people around!" (i recommend this read: http://www.cafeastro...utoaspects.html)

*And, the CURE: ARIES, the RAM*

*







*









*There is a very evident LACK of CARDINAL FIRE (ARIES) in our charts. *

I selected for 22 planets/comets to include in the charts. 4 charts (E, Sh, B, W )have no planetary placements at all in Aries.

For those with placements in Aries, the planets are Jupiter (S, A), Venus (U), Vesta ( R ), and Juno (S)

Jupiter is "the Teacher", it rules Saggitarius, its all about expansion and growth. Wherever Jupiter is placed, it points out to where you have to work in order to expand. Venus is the goddess of love and sexuality, Vesta is the goddess of "inner fire", that inner spark of life. And Juno indicates possible life-long marriages,that is, a suitable partner.

Now, The most relevant thing here is that, not only there is a LACK OF planetary/comet placements in ARIES, but there is also a strong indication of Aries as "the North" or Point of Fortune in the charts.

5 out of 8 (S, E, B, R, A) (<-- lol, zebra







) have either their North mean Node in Aries, or their Pars of Fortune in Aries.

North node: The *Nodes of the Moon* represent points of personal karmic imbalance. The North Node represents the kinds of experiences that we must work to develop in order to work with our karma, and to grow spiritually.

N. Node in Aries:

Through previous incarnations the soul has acquired an overemphasis of energy in the area of co-dependence. An overwhelming need for external harmony *has led to sacrificing individual identity* in order to provide a support system for the desires, needs and expectations of others. 
In order to heal this energy imbalance of the soul, Aries North Node individuals need to focus on discovering, developing and expressing the authentic self. This can be facilitated by tuning into inner rather than external cues in defining self identity - who they truly are and what they truly desire and need for themselves rather than endeavouring to be all things to all people. 

Pars of fortune:

"The Sun symbolizes its identity and its conscious objectives; the Moon represents the emotional side, as well as the conscious and the unconscious parts; while the Ascendant, with a visible personality, expresses, in some way, both the Sun and the Moon..
The relationship between these three elements is called pars fortunae, Part of Fortune. This sensible point shows the place in the Astrological Portrait, where the Sun, the Moon, and the Ascendant can meet in the most congruent way. Hence, it shows the sphere of life in which we better can achieve true happiness (the sign tells us 'Why' and the corresponding house 'Where') it shows us the place where our hidden treasure is, our future. "

P.of Fortune in ArieS:

Positive development: self-reliant, independent, confident, having the courage of your convictions and acting on your own ideas.
Negative development: fear of standing alone, fear of being independent and fear of conflict.
In your growing-up years you tended to give right of way to everyone because you wanted to make other people happy. As a consequence you repressed self-assertion and your ability to be independent in consideration of the feelings of others.

Aries in the Charts: 

Pars of Fortune in Aries: (S), (E), ( B )

Jupiter in Aries: (S), (A)

North Node in Aries: (R ), (A)

Others: Juno (S), Vesta (R ), Venus (U)
So, what does Aries represent? 


















*The Ram*​ *Modality:* Cardinal
*Element:* Fire
*Ruler:* Mars
*Season:* Spring
*1st* Sign of Zodiac

*Metal:* Iron
*Stone:* Amethyst, Diamond
*Color:* Red
*Anatomy:* Head, face.​
*Keywords:* active, initiating, leading, independent, aggressive, impatient, combative, energetic, pioneering, naive, assertive​
Note, Aries is the First sign of the Zodiac. Its all to do about begginings, strenght, initiatives, growth, direction, war, self-assertion. Pure Life, pure possitive energy. Imagine a powerful RAM charging against its enemy, moving forward, or climbing up a mountain.

It is one of the Three Fire signs, the other being Leo , and Saggitarius.
As the first, it is the initial SPARK, it is courage, action, stamina, strength, libido, spring, sexuality, masculinity, assertion, explosion!! it doesn't think, it doesn't judge, it just ACTS.

While say, Tauru's "motto" is "I Have", and Aquarius' "I Know", Aries is "I AM". 1rst sign, 1st house, the house of Self.

The spirit of Aries is ruled by MARS, god of War. No self-doubt there. Aries is the Warrior archetype.

Note that its modality is Cardinal. (Others being Fixed, and Mutable). Cardinal energy is required to change directions, to break the status quo, to build something new. No cardinal fire results in stagnation, and fixation of, in this case, disease (DPD).

Also note that it rules the head and the face (where you might say we have the problem, poor mind health, and.. no face, we lost our face).

I think the keyword for Aries is *Courage.*

So what to do?

Any activities related to Aries are good, anything which will give you adrenalin: extreme sports, intense physical activity, daring yourself to do things you re afraid of, being extroverted, etc.

*Martial arts* (Martial = "Mars") is the best thing to do, I remembered I started doing Ninjutsu and it felt really well, it really boosted my self up.

Also trying to connect with the Fire element is good, light a fire, play with it , be more sexual, more amoral, more independent. Build your own set of values and beliefs, be self-sufficient, take control of your life.

Anyway, I'd recommend to read about Aries, and Mars as symbols or spirits. Also try to hang out with Aries people, I have an Aries friend who is really helping me overcome my fears and self-doubts.

Also, Aries is like a symbol of the child, it is naive, it makes jokes, it has a good sense of humor, it likes to play, to have fun, to just be! no existential problems here, simply being and pursuing its desires, without caring about what others think (including religions, the state, etc). It is a true leader!

Really, get to know someone with Sun in Aries, or with strong placements in Aries. They are really lively and inspiring people, and very self-reliant.

To sum up, the Chiron/Uranus aspects resulted in an overly excited nervous system, and a sensibility to spiritual/energetic stimulation. This, when put under pressure by a Pluto transit (Opposing Sun/moon/mars) caused an utter personality destruction, which took its toll on the nervous system resulting in cognitive deterioration, anxiety, obsessions, etc. This fixated/stagnated due to a lack of Cardinal FIRE (ARIES), that is self-doubt, coward attitude, over-thinking, worrying about morality, "the right thing to do", etc, and no action at all.

The Cure could come from a Working on the Cardinal Fire element of the psyche/personality (ARIES), in order to establish a shift from the status quo one requires ignition, action, self-assertion, leadership, "taking control of the situation". Also by working with acceptance of the unknown, and of things outside our culture standards (spiritual insights, visions, intuition, innovative ideas irising from Uranus, etc..). Rather than being overwhelmed by the greatness of these ideas/visions, try to stand up for them, be the warrior (Aries). And Pluto, well... embrace death, embrace destruction. Destruction allows for a new creation, let go of the past and start building a new, better self.

Please share your views. Also, I need more charts in order for this to be statistically significant. Please post your exact date of birth (including time of birth), and location (town, country) on this post:

http://www.dpselfhel...9-dp-astrology/

I will include them here and keep the post updated.
I will also start to look for hard aspects between Mars and other planets.

Peace & Courage


----------



## Cameron123 (Sep 6, 2012)

The schizophrenia forum is across the hall. Don't tell me that if I was born a month earlier I wouldn't have this.


----------



## Abraxas (Apr 23, 2011)

well judging by how fast you replied, you didnt even read the post. so... thanks for your constructive contribution.


----------



## Cameron123 (Sep 6, 2012)

I read the gist of it and concluded that it has absolutely nothing to do with anything ever. We might as well go to some one-eyed fortune teller in Louisiana and get her opinion too.


----------



## Abraxas (Apr 23, 2011)

you know one'?? id go, where is Lousiana?? =P

anyway, I didnt mean to insult anyone here. Dear Admin could you please move this thread to the schizophrenia, oops i mean spirituality section?

=)


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2012)

You'd have to get down to some real specific shifts in alignments to figure out how it would relate to DP, if anything. It would not caused by the planets we're born with but the planets that cross our path in life, if you believe in this stuff.


----------

